

All the OS you need which is not much - jonsteinberg
http://www.jonsteinberg.com/2009/11/netbooks/

======
RK
_[Jolicloud] allows me to install new apps without the hassle of Ubuntu.
Believe me, I was running Ubuntu before and app install and maintenance is a
headache._

I find this to be a bewildering comment. Unless you are trying to install
something that is not in the extensive Ubuntu repositories, installation and
maintenance is trivial.

~~~
SlyShy
Well, he doesn't appear to have much background in programming from what I
gather. So perhaps having to use apt-get is a hassle for him.

~~~
jonsteinberg
Yes I'm not that technical. I find for the casual user that Synaptic and and
command line installs can have issues. Also often dependencies are missing
which requires me to fish around for whats missing.

I think Jolicloud offers significant app installation improvements for users
only experienced with Mac/Windows.

From my experience installing apps on Ubuntu _sometimes_ and more frequently
has challenges I have not experienced in windows/mac. I could see my parents
using Jolicloud - I think they'd struggle on traditional Ubuntu, even though
I'm a big Ubuntu fan.

------
brisance
For a moment I thought that was Jon Stewart. Anyway interesting site.

